# [APP] SysteMon, notification panel system monitor.



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

This is my first attempt at android and java coding, I think it's shaping up nicely and would love your comments and suggestions.

It's a notification panel CPU, memory and network usage monitor, loosely modeled on the gnome panel system monitor. It shows free memory and highest cpu usage app. It also shows the top CPU using process and the top 5 as an expanded notification on JB.

I plan to release a free version and a paid one with extra features, once out of beta I'll turn this into an unlocker, so if you install this one now you'll get the extra features then.

So, what do you think?

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:35098]









https://play.google....ch_result&hl=en


----------



## jsn079 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds useful and interesting! I like keeping an eye on the cpu and network stats. 
I already have SystemPanel, but that doesn't update it's icon like yours.

Testing it now on a Google Nexus and Nexus 7 device.
First thing I noticed, in contrary to SystemPanel, the icon moves a step to right whenever another message or app-update announces itself. 
Minor thing (maybe some priority thing on the statusbar?)

keep it up!..


----------



## thelolotov (Feb 23, 2012)

FaberfoX said:


> This is my first attempt at android and java coding, I think it's shaping up nicely and would love your comments and suggestions.
> 
> It's a notification panel CPU, memory and network usage monitor, loosely modeled on the gnome panel system monitor. It shows free memory and highest cpu usage app.
> 
> ...


I love it so far. Here's my first suggestion, though: Take advantage of JB's expanded notifications. The vast majority of the people who will want to use this, are going to be running JB, or whatever else is the latest/greatest.

Aside from that, I don't have much to say, it does what it's supposed to do, looks fairly nice and ICS/JB compliant while doing so, and it's useful.

I'll be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

jsn079 said:


> I love it so far. Here's my first suggestion, though: Take advantage of JB's expanded notifications. The vast majority of the people who will want to use this, are going to be running JB, or whatever else is the latest/greatest.
> 
> Aside from that, I don't have much to say, it does what it's supposed to do, looks fairly nice and ICS/JB compliant while doing so, and it's useful.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this!


After I'm done rewriting top, that's my next priority, my first encounter with expanded notifications wasn't too smooth but I'll keep at it.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice work, I'm digging it so far. I'll be sure to follow this project closely! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

codesplice said:


> Very nice work, I'm digging it so far. I'll be sure to follow this project closely! Thanks for sharing!!


I've been running this for I guess about a week now and I'm very impressed. I was concerned at first about how much memory and CPU time a realtime monitoring app like this would use but it has proven to be very lightweight. Nice work, keep it up!


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

I've just posted an updated version on the Play Store, that adds a lot of new features:

Expanded notifications on JB, that show the top 5 CPU using processes.
Separate update intervals for graphs and top.
Notification priority selection.

Would love to get some more feedback from you guys.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Just now taking a look at it. Expanded notifications look nice. Will have to let it run longer to tell battery and memory footprint. Great job so far.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the expanded notifications, but I'm not 100% sure that they are working properly (at least for me). Should it always show up expanded? I assumed that it would display collapsed by default and only expand when I told it to. I've also noticed that even with the notification priority set to maximum, SysteMon is not always the top-level notification displayed, whereas it was always at the top of my notification pane on previous versions.

Keep up the good work though - I really do love this app!


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a bug I'm trying to catch regarding the priority on startup, will post an update as soon as I fix it. Right now the workaround is to change the priority on settings twice, lame, I know.
About the expanded notifications, it seems like if priority is maximum, android will always expand it. You can collapse it, but as I have to regenerate the notification to update it, it auto expands again after 2 seconds. Or bar's notification weather exhibits the same behaviour so it seems like it's the standard and there's not much I can do.


----------

